# Giant retic.....not so giant



## danielsan (Jan 10, 2004)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,3604,1116074,00.html


----------



## luke (Jan 10, 2004)

interesting.........


----------



## Morelia_man (Jan 10, 2004)

very interesting... thanks dan


----------



## Slateman (Jan 10, 2004)

So Sad I am . I hoped for fairytale.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 10, 2004)

Pity - still my calculation of 7.5 meters in the other thread wasn't far wrong


----------



## kevyn (Jan 10, 2004)

The largest species of snake ever known to exist is Giganthopis gastini. A foselized speciem was found that messured 36ft. That's as big as they have ever been. One could draw a conclusion that a living specimen over that length is extremly unlikely entering into impossible. It's closest relative is the African Rock Python (Python sebae). I don't think that anyone was really surprised about the final messurement though.


----------



## craig (Jan 10, 2004)

could this be another exaduration by the media. 
cough cough.....steve irwin.....cough cough


----------



## kevyn (Jan 10, 2004)

Not the media just a zoo keeper. But we know how unheard of that is. :roll:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 10, 2004)

Well I don't believce the Guardian, they just want to make it worse for an already downtrodden Nation ! I think we should send someone with some credibility to measure this elastic snake. Now, let's see, who can we send? Crikey I just can't think of anyone


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 11, 2004)

I like the line "[Darmanto's story] is exceedingly consistent. These giant pythons always shrink whenever a tape measure turns up." Appeals to the cynical part of me


----------



## Robert (Jan 11, 2004)

Yer i thought when i seen it on the news someone was telling a little fib.
15m and 447kg yer right what is this the dream time.(i do dream of snakes this big).


----------



## neven (Jan 11, 2004)

wow thats a big unit... wouldnt want to find that unexpected in your garden... 
nev


----------

